# adding to the family



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like a stuffed toy, cute!!!!!!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

How cute :lol::lol:

.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Cuteness personified. Or, Equinified.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Heck she's just so cute, I could die.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

How adorable!!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't you just want to grab him and hug him?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Now imagine if you could get both of them trained to drive...you could have a little sibling team!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Endiku, Thats the plan!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

She is SO cute!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Look at that fuzzy face  
What a cutie!


----------

